# 1990 Takamine ef350m value MIJ.



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Guys, need some help on this one. Its a spruce top, dreadnaught, all maple back and sides, beautiful flame back.
Sad story about this one is that my best friend of over 49 years passed away Tuesday and had me buy this guitar for him. He never saw it. I am looking for a re-sale value as i cant find any info on this model. It has a factory pickup and volume, treble and bass controls. The guitar is mint!!! The original owner is another friend of mine and i was with him when he bought it new in 1990. I think it was 800.00 at the time but cant be sure.
Any info or value would be much appreciated
Thank you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

First of all, very sorry about your friend. May I suggest trying to sell it for what you think you paid, $800.00?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> First of all, very sorry about your friend. May I suggest trying to sell it for what you think you paid, $800.00?


Not a bad idea.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Try this, for starters: TAKAMINE ELECTRIC ACOUSTIC GUITAR EF-350M ~VERY RARE TYPE ~LOOKS & WORKS GREAT!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> Try this, for starters: TAKAMINE ELECTRIC ACOUSTIC GUITAR EF-350M ~VERY RARE TYPE ~LOOKS & WORKS GREAT!


Yep, thats the same guitar but without a cutaway. Thanks Stevie.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have put the Tak for sale here and will ask 550.00 with shipping or trade on a Tele or Strat. I think given the quality build, its a fair price.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So i have had some people ask if its a solid spruce top. I am not expert by far on this so can someone tell me how can i find out. There is limited info on these on the Webb so what should i look for. Much appreciate any info.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Look at the sound hole-if the grain of the top wood follows down to the sound hole it is solid-if the grain stops at the sound hole and you see 3 very thin plys of wood then it is laminated.

http://sixstrings.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Non-solid-spruce.jpg
http://sixstrings.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/solid-cedar.jpg


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I've played and collected Taks for a long time, and they are very very good guitars. I would say as good as any high end guitar, but I'm not a qualified professional.
The EF350M is E for electric, F series, 350 model, and Maple back and or sides. If it was a solid top, it would have an S after. 
The linked model has a C which I think means its a solid Cedar top.
I have become a bit of an expert at deciphering these things. There should be a serial number on the inside neck heel. The first two digits are the year.There may be an actual date on the inside top brace. Just shine a light around and you should find it.
Unfortunately, they don't have very good re-sale.
Best of luck


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you both for some valuable info. It seems its not a solid spruce top. The serial number starts with 89 indicating a 1989 model.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Can you find the date? Its in there somewhere. I find it very cool that they do that. You can even celebrate their B-days.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have had a look on the braces and cant find anything Jim.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess it was an earlier thing. I have seen a lot from the 70's and 80's. Too bad I'm not really an acoustic player. They are awesome guitars for the money.
But...I find nothing is really selling these days.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

capnjim said:


> I guess it was an earlier thing. I have seen a lot from the 70's and 80's. Too bad I'm not really an acoustic player. They are awesome guitars for the money.
> But...I find nothing is really selling these days.


Yep, i agree. Will probably end up consigning it at Spaceman Music in Ottawa. Much appreciate your input.


----------



## Glennh (11 mo ago)

marcos said:


> Guys, need some help on this one. Its a spruce top, dreadnaught, all maple back and sides, beautiful flame back.
> Sad story about this one is that my best friend of over 49 years passed away Tuesday and had me buy this guitar for him. He never saw it. I am looking for a re-sale value as i cant find any info on this model. It has a factory pickup and volume, treble and bass controls. The guitar is mint!!! The original owner is another friend of mine and i was with him when he bought it new in 1990. I think it was 800.00 at the time but cant be sure.
> Any info or value would be much appreciated
> Thank you.


I also have a Takamine ef350 but mine is stamped mc (r) dont know what that means.


----------

